# Wie kann man die Hintergrundfarbe von NetBeans ändern?



## bobymiller (15. Apr 2011)

Hallo !

Kann mir jemand erklären, wie ich dir Hintergrundfarbe von NetBeans verändern kann?
Wie man die Hintergrundfarbe von dem Editor verändern kann, habe ich herausgefunden.
Ich möchte aber auch gerne die Hintergrundfarben von dem Project-Tree, Files-Tree,Services-Tree und allen anderen Fenstern von weiß auf grau ändern können.

Danke schon mal


----------



## fc90 (15. Apr 2011)

hatte ich auch mal gesucht...

es gab irgendwo ein Dark Theme oder so für Netbeans 6.5

Man musste nur in den Netbeans-Dateien rumpfuschen und ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das mit meiner 6.9.1 noch kompatibel wäre.

Bei eclipse scheint das aber genausowenig zu gehen

Der dunkle Editor ist ja irgendwie auch ziemlich sinnlos, weil dann der Kotrast zum restlichen absolut nicht passt

Ich google noch mal

EDIT:
hier ist das was ich schonmal gefunden hatte:
NetBeans Forums - How to change Netbeans to a darker "theme" - is there a substitute for Substance module? (ziemlich weit unten)

EDIT²:
NetBeans - The dark side - Mediabits.dk
sieht relativ vielversprechend aus...hatten welche mit 6.9 getestet.

EDIT³:
bei mir klappts leider nicht. Krieg höchstens so einen Gelbton hin...kA wieso


----------



## bobymiller (15. Apr 2011)

Hi !

Perfekt, genau danach hatte ich gesucht :toll:
Vielen dank für die Hilfe.

Damit wurde dann geholfen und der Thread kann geschlossen werden.:applaus:

Gruß,
boby




fc90 hat gesagt.:


> hatte ich auch mal gesucht...
> 
> es gab irgendwo ein Dark Theme oder so für Netbeans 6.5
> 
> ...


----------



## fc90 (16. Apr 2011)

kannst das ja als erledigt markieren (ganz unten neben Antworten)

Wie hast du es geschafft? Bei mir funktionierts leider nicht

Und außerdem wärs interessant obs auch unter Linux klappt, weil ich das meistens zum Programmieren nutze


----------

